# spraygun fluid tips



## ClubbyGar (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi there,im looking into fitting a bigger fluid tip to my devilbiss gti.It currently got a 110 air cap with a 1.2 fluid tip,and im not really keen on it,paint has to be thinned way down.Anyway,anybody know where i can get a 1.5 fluid tip,i say 1.5 as ive read that there is no need to change the needle up to 1.5,but dont know how true that is,thanks


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

I think they only go to 1.4 for the GTI gun???


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Depends what type of paint your using, I'm currently running my gti's on 110 air with a 1.3 fluid tip using Glasurit waterbase and have no problems with the way it applies paint.

Standard set in a Gti is 1.4, I wouldnt really go to 1.5 as this is heading more towards primer, I think you would be better tryin 1.3 or 1.4 you will be surprised how different they are. As for the needle no it won't need to be changed it should have Gti 213 on it which is the standard needle fitment.:thumb:


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

Mmmm i will check my old stock , as i know i had a 2.2 a 2.0 and a 1.8 gti tip but i've sold a few , but will check what i got left .....
I also got a cap aswell , will check and report back ....


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

ClubbyGar said:


> Hi there,im looking into fitting a bigger fluid tip to my devilbiss gti.It currently got a 110 air cap with a 1.2 fluid tip,and im not really keen on it,paint has to be thinned way down.Anyway,anybody know where i can get a 1.5 fluid tip,i say 1.5 as ive read that there is no need to change the needle up to 1.5,but dont know how true that is,thanks


you are correct. up to 1.5mm tip. Anything above (they go upto 2.2mm) you need the GTI-420-K needle also


----------



## ClubbyGar (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks for the replys guys.


> Andyb0127 Depends what type of paint your using, I'm currently running my gti's on 110 air with a 1.3 fluid tip using Glasurit waterbase and have no problems with the way it applies paint.
> 
> Standard set in a Gti is 1.4, I wouldnt really go to 1.5 as this is heading more towards primer, I think you would be better tryin 1.3 or 1.4 you will be surprised how different they are. As for the needle no it won't need to be changed it should have Gti 213 on it which is the standard needle fitment


Im currently using 2k.Im in the procces of preping and re spraying a group 4 spec Escort mk1 in Ermine White.And coverage is a nightmare with the 1.2.Plus im used to a 1.4/1.6


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

ClubbyGar said:


> thanks for the replys guys.
> 
> Im currently using 2k.Im in the procces of preping and re spraying a group 4 spec Escort mk1 in Ermine White.And coverage is a nightmare with the 1.2.Plus im used to a 1.4/1.6


As your using 2k solid colour id recommend using a 1.4 fluid tip, if you havent got a 1.4 I'm sure I've got some at work I'd be willing to let you have one, there may be a 1.5 there aswell your welcome to them mate as all they will do is sit there, if you Want them just let me know :thumb:


----------



## ClubbyGar (Jul 3, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> As your using 2k solid colour id recommend using a 1.4 fluid tip, if you havent got a 1.4 I'm sure I've got some at work I'd be willing to let you have one, there may be a 1.5 there aswell your welcome to them mate as all they will do is sit there, if you Want them just let me know :thumb:


Star Man mate!!1.4 would be ace.Cant possibly just take one off you tho mate,let me know postage costs and your pay pal address


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

ClubbyGar said:


> Star Man mate!!1.4 would be ace.Cant possibly just take one off you tho mate,let me know postage costs and your pay pal address


No worries I'll have a look at work today mate and let you know. :thumb:


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

All i got left is a 1.6 a 100 aircap and a 110 aircap .


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

ClubbyGar said:


> Star Man mate!!1.4 would be ace.Cant possibly just take one off you tho mate,let me know postage costs and your pay pal address


I've had a look at work mate, I have a 1.4 fluid tip, just pm me your address fella and I'll get it posted to you.:thumb:


----------



## ClubbyGar (Jul 3, 2011)

pm sent :thumb:


----------

